# Simms Oceantek Boots



## kenny

I wonder why Simms doesn't put a side zipper on these boots so you wouldn't have to jack with the laces every time you put them on or took them off?


----------



## curmudgeon

Because zippers tend to fail more quickly than laces.


----------



## hookset4

Laces don't corrode.

-hook


----------



## ccash

Check out the OTB boots by new balance.. they beat all wading boots ive seen! Our shop carried them for scuba so i bought some.. they are bad A


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ccash said:


> Check out the OTB boots by new balance.. they beat all wading boots ive seen! Our shop carried them for scuba so i bought some.. they are bad A


They are all Desert Tactical boots that I found. Are you sure they are made specifically for wading?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## AdamB83

*Simms*

I bought the river boots with the dial that turns and laces up for you. Pretty cool, its on a wire system. Got stuck in the mud in Matagorda with them really bad, and was able to step out finally without the boot coming off. I would recommend them for sure. They are also very comfortable!!:texasflag


----------



## speckcaster

ccash said:


> Check out the OTB boots by new balance.. they beat all wading boots ive seen! Our shop carried them for scuba so i bought some.. they are bad A


except their not made to be submerged in saltwater constantly.....and definitely not ray proof ....... why is a dive shop carrying desert tactical boots anyway?????

let us know how they stand up to saltwater and shell


----------



## rjc1982

I think it might be due to the stiff material Simm's uses for those boots. Neoprene boots are softer and will stretch some when you zip them up. The Simm's boots don't have any give to them, might be a bear to zip them up. I wasn't too keen on the laces when I got my Simms boots, but I like them enough that I'm over that now.


----------



## kenny

curmudgeon said:


> Because zippers tend to fail more quickly than laces.


Zippers are almost all plastic for saltwater use, and they could use brass pulls.
BTW If you keep zippers and pulls coated with vaseline they don't corrode.


----------



## dbarham

my old raggedy arse magellan wading boots zipper never rusted. why dont they use them kind surely they can afford them on a 400 set of boots!! lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Id rather have laces and no zipper. How many times a trip do you take them off and put them back on? Probably the same reason I hate snap swivels...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## kenny

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Id rather have laces and no zipper. How many times a trip do you take them off and put them back on? Probably the same reason I hate snap swivels...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


To answer your question, at least once. You'd still have laces to adjust the fit, but the side zipper would allow easy off & on. I really don't care how you feel about swivels.....


----------



## el rojo

Those OTBs look nice. They are used by US Navy Seal teams and I know that they do most of their training in salt water. For $60.00 I'll try them out.


----------



## Cmac4075

I find the laces to be less of a pain than the zippers once I have put them through a good season and the plastic clips on ray guards. 
Not a fan of snap swivels either. 
I use the oceanteks and really don't mind lacing them. Don't have a gut in the way yet though.


----------



## curmudgeon

kenny said:


> Zippers are almost all plastic for saltwater use, and they could use brass pulls.
> BTW If you keep zippers and pulls coated with vaseline they don't corrode.


True, but you don't have to bother when you have laces.


----------



## Bigwater

kenny said:


> To answer your question, at least once. You'd still have laces to adjust the fit, but the side zipper would allow easy off & on. I really don't care how you feel about swivels.....


Because the zipper boots get loose on your foot after a while.

Plus the zipper is very high maintenance with that vasoline.

By having laces you can open your tongue all the way and the boot slips right off. Remember those days of long wades and you pull and pull on that zipper boot till your toes are cramping out like a medusa worm. Slip those gaiters over your laces and they do great.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## therocket37

are the simms oceantek boots rayproof?


----------



## Speckled

therocket37 said:


> are the simms oceantek boots rayproof?


I'm pretty sure they are not rayproof.

That said, I'm looking to pick up a pair of the Oceantek boots. How much larger in size do you need to go up in these boots to fit with waders? One size bigger or two?

Looked on Simms web-site and it said one size bigger. In an article in the recent TSFM, one of the guides said to get the same size in the boots as your normal shoe size, as the boots are already sized to fit with waders.

:question:


----------



## graysonw

I just went to FTU last week and tried on Simms waders w/ Oceanteks, and the best fit was in my normal shoe size. I believe you heard correctly when they said the Oceanteks are sized to take into account the added thickness of waders.


----------



## kenny

I got one size bigger and I'm very happy with the fit. Oysters will cut 'em up just like anything else, but so far not very much. I do love the way they go off and on but lacing them and unlacing is a hassle. The next generation will have the stainless wire & knob closure, I bet.
BTW My fishing partner got a $24.00 pair of workbooks at Walmart that look pretty rugged to me.


----------



## txdukklr

Love my boots. Went a size larger without problem ..... Oyster has sliced em up good but like the wide flat bottom in mud. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byronf

I went one size bigger in my Simms. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## kenny

They are comfy, but hard to drive with! LOL


----------



## 5moreminutes

kenny said:


> They are comfy, but hard to drive with! LOL


Thats funny right there. I usually suit up in my garage where I have a clean and dry floor. I was a firefighter so the wading gear does not compare to the bunker gear I worked in.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Because the oceantek is built around a SuperFabric sock that protects your feet from the penetration of any sharp objects. I found a stringray barb stuck in my laces. Money well spent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dolch

I hate zippers for winter wading (mud) 

Personal preference, I prefer the laces.


----------



## bong

Got a pair of the oceantek boots this past fall and love them. Pretty comfortable but they are a pain to lace up.


----------

